# Blue Angel Sump pumps



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats is your thoughts on these if you have experience with them. I am kinda on the fence w/ the intella-switch.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

No no please do not tell me you are considering these things. a Flow Tech Pumps is better... OK maybe not but still never liked them I have removed 100's of failed units that home owners bought at the local Ace.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

In my experience, Blue angel pumps are under sized, under constructed and under everything'd. In other words, perfect for their target market, mostly home owners.
total


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought a heavy duty cast iron B A pump from plumbing supply about 12 years ago, still goin strong.


----------

